# Great easy to make slingshot



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had seen someone post slingshots made from these descender rings in the gallery. I knew I wanted one right away. So I ordered one on eBay. I received it yesterday. Today I made this. I banded it up with a long linatex bandset that I got from Flatband. OMG... I love it. I can stretch this slinger to almost full butterfly. It was flinging chunks of lead like nothing( I am using some lead fishing sinkers, medium size). It shoots very well.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks sweet, did you literally just saw of the top and attach bands?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

For anyone interested, Here is the link to one on ebay if you want one yourself!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rappel-Rock-Climbing-Gear-Belay-Descender-Figure-of-8-Aluminum-35kn-7500Lb-/370892755013?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Climbing_Mountaineering&hash=item565aee5045


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I sawed it off, rounded tips, sanded it down some and attached bands! That's it. I am playing around with some ideas to modify it. But I am very happy with it for now.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

That looks great,congrats. I'm fighting with myself not to look at ebay link, or I will prob end up with an assortment in various colors.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

GHT said:


> That looks great,congrats. I'm fighting with myself not to look at ebay link, or I will prob end up with an assortment in various colors.


I too want different colors


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Medium size fishing sinkers? You'll need to be more specific. What ounce?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is awesome cool!!!!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice! I have thought about doing this too. It seems like a great idea.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Medium size fishing sinkers? You'll need to be more specific. What ounce?


3/4 oz


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I've always wondered if one of those guys would be a fun way to make a quick slingbow.....


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Price:	
£6.99
How much is this in Dollars


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

about $10.00 plus SH.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> I've always wondered if one of those guys would be a fun way to make a quick slingbow.....


I'm gonna actually make one! I was thinking of laminating some spectra fly on the handle and leaving some wood between the forks for making the arrow rest. Spectra fly blanks are on sale @ Simpleshot.com


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered if one of those guys would be a fun way to make a quick slingbow.....
> ...


Leave the ring whole and it'll be it's own rest!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen those made into slingshots before. That made want to make one and find how it feels to shoot. Still do.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> I've always wondered if one of those guys would be a fun way to make a quick slingbow.....


yes, dont cut it , just use it like a scope slingshot. shoot it through the hoop. ttf scopeshot


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


You mean the bottom ring?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered if one of those guys would be a fun way to make a quick slingbow.....
> ...


How would you attach the bands tbrough the forks on the figure 8 with out cutting the top off?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Arnisador78 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


hope this is a decent example. just wrap it around once and tie it off. sorta hussey style on the attachment on the forks. ttf style of attachment.


----------



## bareband (Nov 25, 2013)

I know I'm new to this, but could you not wrap a double (or slightly longer...) length of flatband or tubing around either side of the larger ring with just a simple larkshead and then fasten your pouch onto the other ends with one of a few different methods ? Or would it be better to tie onto the figure 8 as in the bottom photo in post # 22 above ? The reason I ask is because to me, this thing is just BEGGING to be made into a really cool stickshot with a single band or maybe a doubled length larksheaded to the very top.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Those really do well ! i have them found for 5.95 € at

http://www.sportscheck.com/p/salewa-sicherung/104987/

for the german or european interstate lol

cheers


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

GoodShot said:


> Price:
> £6.99
> How much is this in Dollars


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Figure-8-Aluminum-Descender-Abseil-Rappel-Rope-Belay-Climbing-Rescue-35kn-7500Lb-/310739773719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485988a917


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just bought about 5 different designs of aluminum climbing descenders (that's what they are used for) I'll see what I can do about some TTF action 

Edit. Here are some pic of the ones I have on the way. I think I can make the red one into some kind I two banded Slingbow/slingshot. It's quite large. 

The black one is much smaller and I think I can make it a TTF with those two holes already there. 

Once they are in...to the milling machine!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here they are.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Great


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's definitely a high-speed, low-effort way to end up with a working SS that'll take fork hits without any problems ever. I think I'll have to do one of those.

To use one of those as a slingbow---if you took one of those descenders and mounted a Whisker Biscuit inside the large top hole, I think you'd be ready for a trip to the range.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

one more thing to keep my eyes open for ... thanks ... I think ...


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

an idea whose time has arrived, very well done, creative!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Looky what showed up today!

The small black one is even recurved! I think mini sling bow for the black one (I have two of them). I have no idea for the big red. I'll think of something. Maybe double tube plus flats plus something....


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, that red one is big! They look very intresting. Can't wit on see what you do.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Wow, that red one is big! They look very intresting. Can't wit on see what you do.


Yah, I had no idea or a scale for reference when I ordered but for $12 it was a great way to start a challenge.

I have some of the Figure 8 ones used here so I know how big those are.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Metro can you pls pist one of the eights while holding it? i wanna know how big it is.

I also **** this idea and looked online for prices... this one is like the red one from you, but it says its from stainless steel and for rescue professions and it costs 43 euro...
http://www.resetar.sk/components/com_virtuemart/show_image_in_imgtag.php?filename=Osma_Singing_Roc_52331272bfd03.jpg&newxsize=250&newysize=250&fileout=

the eights from singing rock cost 9 euros... damn it my country sucks at prices... it would be ok if we had coresponding wages


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Metro can you pls pist one of the eights while holding it? i wanna know how big it is.
> 
> I also **** this idea and looked online for prices... this one is like the red one from you, but it says its from stainless steel and for rescue professions and it costs 43 euro...
> http://www.resetar.sk/components/com_virtuemart/show_image_in_imgtag.php?filename=Osma_Singing_Roc_52331272bfd03.jpg&newxsize=250&newysize=250&fileout=
> ...


I don't have one yet. They are on their way.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> I also **** this idea and looked online for prices... this one is like the red one from you, but it says its from stainless steel and for rescue professions and it costs 43 euro...


The one I have is aluminum, and can be bought from ebay for about $23 USD I think. It's a bit wide for my hands but I am going to see what I can do with it. Those arms on the outside already made me think heavy tubes for arrows and maybe smaller tubes on the inside for SBs or rocks.

EDIT, link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FREE-SHIPPING-Figure-8-Descender-Aluminum-45KN-Climb-Rescue-Rappelling-/281022922372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416e457e84&_uhb=1


----------

